# Warning ! 5200 is Dangerous !



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I took an Acetylene/Air Plumbers Torch to Cured 5200 ... 

1. It gives off Some Kind of TOXIC Gas ( More when Scraping it than when heating it ! ) [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif]

2. It is quite Flamable ... [smiley=biggun1.gif]

So You are Now Duly Warned ...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You forgot to add two things:

1) It is toxic when you eat it

2) it is for external use only (i.e. "I ate this whole danged tube of preparation H and it didn't help my hemmorhoids one bit!")

Now I think that covers all the warnings..

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No, not quite....you forgot one:

Do not attempt this at home kiddies, we are trained professionals.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

2) it is for external use only (i.e. "I ate this whole danged tube of preparation H and it didn't help my hemmorhoids one bit!")

For all the good that stuff does for you, you can stick it up your arse!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Well played sir, well played! Clean ace!

                           [smiley=bravo.gif]


  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D 

The "H" is good for catfish punctures...


----------

